
Trump's draft executive order targeting Facebook and Twitter 'leaked online' - samizdis
https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-leaked-executive-order-social-media-facebook-twitter-2020-5
======
samizdis
> Kate Klonick, assistant legal professor at St. John's University School of
> Law, published what she claimed was a draft version of the executive order
> via her Twitter account. Reuters confirmed that it had seen a genuine draft.

Draft published by Klonick: [https://kateklonick.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/DRAFT-EO-...](https://kateklonick.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/DRAFT-EO-Preventing-Online-Censorship.pdf)

Edit to add: Reuters report, "Trump's executive order targets political bias
at Twitter and Facebook: draft".

[https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-twitter-trump-executive-
or...](https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-twitter-trump-executive-order-
social/trumps-executive-order-targets-political-bias-at-twitter-and-facebook-
draft-idUKKBN2340MW)

